# How many gram per ounce for these manual brews?



## drewjonn (Oct 4, 2016)

V60

Siphon

French Press

Chemex

I'm having problems measuring the weight and especially that I don't have a water heater, often times I experience the water evaporating. I just can't really get the precise portion for manual brewing.

I prefer my coffee slightly thicker and richer than average, so I usually just add a little bit more.

Any help around here?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Heat a little more water than you need if boiling in a pan, in fact this is often done with a kettle too.

V60 & Chemex - you might brew at 60grams per litre, to 70grams per litre (or around 17:1 to 14:1 water weight to coffee dose). If you like it on the stronger side try the higher end of these, but it may be difficult to get a full extraction at very high ratios, so you might hit a wall of diminishing returns where adding more coffee doesn't make the beverage any stronger, it just stops you being able to make a sweet cup and they may drop into increased acidity.

French press - Grind size is the primary driver for extraction, so grind more like fine drip than the common recommendation for very coarse. For a given brew time & temperature, the relationship between brew ratio & extraction is more linear, so adding more coffee makes the beverage stronger, less makes it weaker, Longer & hotter also makes for a stronger brew (I use boiling water and steep until the pot drops to my preferred drinking temperature (under 60C), decant carefully into pe-heated cups. You can brew at whatever ratio you like, maybe 100g per litre or 10:1? (The thickness of brews is down to small undissolved particles, so as the French press has a lot of these I tend to brew long at lower ratios, but that's just me).

Using scales (weighing the actual weight of hot brew water you pour) will help you be consistent, it's more intuitive to weigh the water & coffee in the same units, rather than one in metric, the other imperial.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drewjonn said:


> V60
> 
> Siphon
> 
> ...


By richer, do you mean mouthfeel? V60, and Chemex are drip methods whilst syphon and French press are immersion. V60, Chemex and syphon will produce a cleaner tasting coffee - the filter papers take out some of the brew colloids which help give the mouthfeel/body present in French press.Chemex will provide the cleanest tasting mouthfeel as Chemex filter papers are the thickest and, by virtue, take out more brew colloids out of the brew.

As for brew ratios, a good place to begin for V60, Chemex and syphon is 1:17 - e.g. 30grms of beans to around 510grms of water used. For French press, you might go as high as 1:10 ratio but it all depends on your taste preferences. Use scales to ensure you are pouring in the exact amount of water. If you haven't got one - have a look at the Hario brew scale with built in timer perfect for Chemex and V60.


----------

